# anyatejjel szívta magába



## youdite

Sziasztok, 

arra lennék kíváncsi, hogy szerintetek mi az angol megfelelője ennek a kifejezésnek illetve hogy fordítanátok le.

Példamondat: Szinte az anyatejjel szívta magába a cukrászmesterség iránti rajongást.

Próbálkozásom: 
He had the vocation for the confectionery (in his blood) since he was born.


----------



## tomtombp

He has it in his genes/blood/veins.


----------

